# Shocktail Hour 4



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Shocktail Hour is an all Horror Radio Show with news, reviews, interviews covering tv, books, comics, movies, music and more! Check out the first 4 episodes, http://hauntcast.net/shocktail-hour/ . This month's episode features music from Rev Jon Hex, author Steven P Unger drops in and we review The Raven & Dark Shadows!


----------

